# ممكن مساعده لأختكم .. (manufacturing)



## miss-engineer (28 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته 


أتمنى ان تكونوا بصحه وعافيهـ كلكم ... 


أنا طالبة هندسة صناعيــه ... وحاليا ادرس مادة التصنيع (manufacturing)

ويعتمد دكتو الماده على طريقة الامتحانات والتطابيق المنزليه (take home quizes and exams)

وبصراحه اواجه الكثير من الصعوبات في هذا الشي واعاني من الخوف في انني لن استطيع اجتياز الماده


الدكتور سمح لنا باستشارة مهندسين صناعيين او اي احد لمعاونتنا في هذه الامور فأتمنى من من لديه الوقت لمساعدتي ولو بالقليل التواصل معي لحل هذه المشكله التي فعلا مؤرقتني ...:80: 



جزاكم الله خيـــرا


----------



## gemy002004 (28 أبريل 2007)

*انا رهن اشارتك يا miss.engineer*

*اهلا بك يا miss_engineer*
*قرأت رسالتك جيدا , ورغم أننى اصلا مش خريج هندسة الا اننى احب مجال التصنيع جدا ولى خبرة قليلة به .... فربما أستطيع مساعدتك..*
*فعلى الاقل انا لى اصدقاء مهندسين كثيرون يمكننى ان اسئلهم .. كما ان المنتدى ايضا فيه اشياء مفيدة قد تفيدك فى موادك الدراسية*
*مرحبا بك فى اى وقت ولأى استفسار*


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (29 أبريل 2007)

اتمنى لك التوفيق و باستفساراتك بشرط ان تكون تحت سقف الامانه العلميه


----------



## Mech_usama (1 مايو 2007)

What kind of problem you have pleas post it so i can see if i help


----------



## bazokka (2 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم انا طالب فى قسم الهندسة الصناعية لو احتاجتى اى استفسار ممكن تقوليه وربنا يكرمنا وتستطيع ايجاد الحل الصحيح له والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## miss-engineer (7 مايو 2007)

gemy002004 قال:


> *اهلا بك يا miss_engineer*
> *قرأت رسالتك جيدا , ورغم أننى اصلا مش خريج هندسة الا اننى احب مجال التصنيع جدا ولى خبرة قليلة به .... فربما أستطيع مساعدتك..*
> *فعلى الاقل انا لى اصدقاء مهندسين كثيرون يمكننى ان اسئلهم .. كما ان المنتدى ايضا فيه اشياء مفيدة قد تفيدك فى موادك الدراسية*
> *مرحبا بك فى اى وقت ولأى استفسار*


 


شكرا جزيلا احنا راح نستلم الامتحان الاسبوع الجاي ولكن مب عارفه هل انزل الاسئله هنا او هناك طرق اخرى ؟؟


----------



## miss-engineer (7 مايو 2007)

الصناعي المهندس قال:


> اتمنى لك التوفيق و باستفساراتك بشرط ان تكون تحت سقف الامانه العلميه


 


جزاك الله خيــر واكيد راح يكون تحت سقف الامانه والامتحان هو discussion مع الجميع والهدف منه التعلم الذاتي


----------



## miss-engineer (7 مايو 2007)

Mech_usama قال:


> What kind of problem you have pleas post it so i can see if i help


 

next week inshalla i will know the questions 

but still i dont know how to contact to discuss


----------



## miss-engineer (7 مايو 2007)

bazokka قال:


> السلام عليكم انا طالب فى قسم الهندسة الصناعية لو احتاجتى اى استفسار ممكن تقوليه وربنا يكرمنا وتستطيع ايجاد الحل الصحيح له والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 


جزاك الله خيرا .... لكن خاصية الرسائل لاتعمل عندي لااعلم كيفية التواصل


----------



## صناعي1 (8 مايو 2007)

miss-engineer قال:


> لااعلم كيفية التواصل



تستطيعين التواصل اختي عبر المنتدى كي تعم الفائدة و تحصلين على ما تريدين من المعلومات و بشكل سريع و ان شاء الله ستجدين دائما من يساعد


----------



## مهندس متفائل (8 مايو 2007)

اهلا بك ... يمكنك قراءة الاسئلة واسبعيابها وطرحها في المنتدى كنقاش . مشكلة وحل ... والله يوفقك ...ودمتي مهندس متفائل


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 مايو 2007)

أنا مهندس وأعمل فى منشأة صناعية كبيرة وأتمنى أن أساعد عسى أن أحصل على الثواب من الله


----------



## bazokka (11 مايو 2007)

بقولك خاصية الرسائل لا تعمل عندى وذلك لانى لم اكمل المشاركات المطلوبة برجاء كتابتة وارسال اسئلتك فى نفس صفحة الموضوع وان شاء الله لو اعرف الاجابة استطيع الرد عليكى فى نفس الصفحة او انك تحصلين على بريدى الالكترونى من البروفيل الشخصى وتتواصلين معى عبر ال*****


----------



## bazokka (11 مايو 2007)

يا اختى انا عايز اساعدك بس والله مش عارف افتح الرسايل ارجوكى اكتبى الاسائلة فى الصفحة اللى فى الموضوع مش عن طريق الرسايل


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (12 مايو 2007)

انا مهندس صناعي ومستعد لاي خدمة يا مش مهندسة


----------

